# CUP WINNER! PICS INCLUDED!



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Smoking on the 2014 cannabis cup(Denver,co) winning hybrid. Pure Power Plant from Goodmeds, Lakewood,CO. FIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

oooohhh super fuzzy!


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Smoking on the 2014 cannabis cup(Denver,co) winning hybrid. Pure Power Plant from Goodmeds, Lakewood,CO. FIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DAMN pure dank man wow love too get my hands on that


----------



## Fatflipper (Oct 30, 2014)

Couple of nice Nugs


----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)

Frosty


----------

